# Fishing trip



## ewt1945 (Oct 12, 2010)

My son is in town and would like to go out after Tuesday. We both have been offshore. Let me know
Thanks


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you guys have your own gear?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd be up to taking you and your son, but i'm leaving town and won't be here at that time.


----------

